# This is what's growing on.



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Peeps,

I said I wasn't going to grow this summer and I am a big liar pants.

This is the purple peach(PP) and Pink Momma (PM). I know it looks like some problem with the leaves and a deficiency, but i just put them in ffof yesterday. They had just been in seed starter. They will be fine.




The bigger plant on the left is my first attempt at pollen painting.

Thank you *Dman* for encouraging me to use the Larry male with the burmese Kush and there she is. I got two seeds, only one came up and I do believe she is a she. Thanks to* Orange* for his patience with trying to tell me how to do it.

The smaller plant is a medicine woman and Larry cross. Not sure of the sex of that one yet. ​ 




Oh yes, my medicine woman clones got too big in veg and I had to turn on the flowering lights for them on August 1st.  It is 90 degrees in there most of the time. I have both 400 and 600 on cause the girls got too big and one wouldn't do it. I didn't plan the veg time too well.



Thanks for coming by.​ 




​


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2012)

It would really hard for me to shut down part of the year, regardless of temps.  I just don't know what I would do with myself.

I think they all look great Rosebud.  I find it hard to plan veg times also.  The plants just don't grow like we think they should all the time.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 11, 2012)

I too will probably be a year round addict.  Love the joy I get from growing these marvelous plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks THG!

Tasty it is really hard to stop growing. You are right it is addicting. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome back to growing during the Summer, Rose.

I have been having high temps here also, but it is still fun and like THG said, I would not know what to do with myself. I mean we just can't BIU all Summer without doing something fun and exciting

Looking nice Rose


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 11, 2012)

:ciao:  rose ...  im sure you will have those ladies dialed in -in no time .. if you are running an ac this time of the year to stay cool anyways , its a win win situation, you get more experience with growing and more nice erbs for jars.. plus if you are doing your own crosses you get to see how they handle heat stress. which just helps you to get to know your strain better.. may your temps be manageable and your grow problem free...

Aloha 
Squidy :ciao:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 11, 2012)

Pulling up a chair if you don't mind Rose :ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad to have you ston-loc. I am also glad i don't have to compare satori's with you guys.

Thanks Squidy, I am glad you stopped in.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 11, 2012)

Ladies are looking great RB, im glad you used that larry male!

I cant wait to start my first beans this fall, i want to start soon but its to damned hot still, im hoping within 2 weeks or so i can start.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2012)

What are you starting?  

Yes, it is kinda weird having a male of a variety that you have never smoked, but I can already see the Larry influence in a couple of Medicine woman's that got pollinated by him. It is fun stuff. Looking forward to smoking the half larrys.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 11, 2012)

:ciao:  *Rosebud*---your plants look maaaavalus daaaling---mojo for your summer grow :icon_smile: fun stuff chucking pollen huh  i am subscribed to your show :vap_smiley:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry Mamme to late entry yur fine grows yual be sharing. Mind I pull stump little missy and watch what yu do? 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2012)

*BWD*, you are more then welcome to sit as long as you please. There is just one request, you can't kill anything while your here, ok? Glad to have you!

Thanks *Orange* glad you're here. I will try to do ya proud on the PP.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 11, 2012)

Thankin ya 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2012)

Warning Graphic violence:

This is what happened to a boy with a ball in my closet. 

​


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are the purple peach and the pink momma.

​


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 2, 2012)

Check out Rose, you got it going on, they look fantastic.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 2, 2012)

they dont look as if there wantin anything!!!very nice...peace


----------



## tastyness (Sep 2, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Warning Graphic violence:
> 
> This is what happened to a boy with a ball in my closet



:heart: your style

I've got my last two males isolated and have been torturing them with practice pruning.  Also learning how much they can stand (cold temps) etc since they are in a non controlled environment.
Next going to chop them up and practice making bubble hash.  Not expecting anything to smoke, I've just never done it before and learn best hands on.

Mostly the boys are acting as cat toys- what is it about felines and MJ?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 2, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> :heart: your style
> 
> I've got my last two males isolated and have been torturing them with practice pruning.  Also learning how much they can stand (cold temps) etc since they are in a non controlled environment.
> Next going to chop them up and practice making bubble hash.  Not expecting anything to smoke, I've just never done it before and learn best hands on.
> ...


funny you say that, my pooch loves the fox farm happy frog nuts i use, everytime i topdress i have to make sure she doesnt catch a whiff or shell sneak in and eat it all off the soil.. haha

sMACk


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 3, 2012)

very nice, Rose . . . looks like the PPs and PMs are off to a great start . . . and the MWs look like they will be getting pretty hefty soon !!

congrats on growing out your first cross too . . . nothing like seeing first-hand what each parent contributes to the offspring . . . and nothing like smoking a new flavor of dank herb that you created !! :cool2:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 3, 2012)

:ciao: Rose, looking good!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2012)

hello and Happy growing *Rose*.....you said that you pulled a MAle?....and over younder you said your breeding male was no more...please clearify for me...are you breeding or not...oh...that sounds bad:giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi 4U.  Did you see the gory picture up there^, i killed him.

He was my first ever attempt at breeding. It was a larry male and a female burmese kush. I only got two seeds, you can laugh if you want, i was being really careful.ha...anyway, one seed sprouted and after all this long time it was a boy! So end of my bukuxlarry.  

The PP and PM, are not sexed yet. I won't be breeding them. I have more seeds. They are beautiful if I say so myself. Thank you for stopping in.

T


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> very nice, Rose . . . looks like the PPs and PMs are off to a great start . . . and the MWs look like they will be getting pretty hefty soon !!
> 
> congrats on growing out your first cross too . . . nothing like seeing first-hand what each parent contributes to the offspring . . . and nothing like smoking a new flavor of dank herb that you created !! :cool2:



Hi Dan,I am going to go take a picture of the MW for you. They are the biggest I have ever grown, i veged too long. 

Anyway, thanks for stopping in all of you friends.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Warning Graphic violence:
> 
> This is what happened to a boy with a ball in my closet.
> 
> View attachment 194556​


Way to take the anger out at that dang guy!

This is gonna be my "fix" for when my girls are done and I don't have any more plants to watch.  I feel addicted to growing too, but shoot, after one month of trimming 8 hours a day, kinda cures you for a while.  I am always looking forward to the next season though.  I am gonna try some seeds, I think/hope, next year.

Your plants look great Rose. :icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2012)

:stoned: :yay: :ciao: *Rosebud*---gotta love those 9 finger leaves on the PM---hope you are feeling as good as your plants---looks like you got another week or so before you sex them up---may your ratio be better than 50% female---thanks for the pics---mojo:heart:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2012)

You always have the most beautiful plants!  Great job.  I think I am going to have to try and lay my hands on some MW and give it a go--yours always look so wonderful.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2012)

There will be a medicine clone for you anytime you want to come on over THG.

Have had the BORG. First time in a long time. First in the flower room now in the veg.  

Here is an update on the kids.  Pink Momma and Purple peach..





​


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 13, 2012)

:ciao: Rose! Sorry about the BORG. Plants are looking good as always! 

:48:

Drft


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful as usual, Rosy. I'll be watching. Taking the summer off was only possible for me because I got out of town. Had I stayed on the boat I would have at least attempted to grow with the temps outside at 115 for most of three months. Sure is nice to be home (again) My little girls are thriving -- in the 70's, and less than a ft. from 400w MH. It's soooo nice to be growing again 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2012)

I am so glad you are growing again. You were missed around here Hemper.

I am in the midst of kicking some spider mite butt! Drft.

Thanks for stopping in you guys!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a big mess of Medicine woman. I vegged her too long. She is heavy and hard to move. There are two plants in the bathtub.;~)

These were the first plants to be in my new super soil. Thank you NChef and my compost.




​


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 14, 2012)

see, I knew you were havin your medicine in the bathroom lol . . . that's my kinda woman there, looking delicious !!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is a big mess of Medicine woman. I vegged her too long. She is heavy and hard to move. There are two plants in the bathtub.;~)
> 
> These were the first plants to be in my new super soil. Thank you NChef and my compost.
> 
> ...



LOL--sometimes my master bath looks like a potting shed--thank goodness I live alone and have 2 bathrooms.

Rosie, I think I am going to have to take some organic lessons from you.  Your plants look far better than mine.  Great job as always--what a green thumb you have!


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 14, 2012)

:yeahthat: :heart:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 14, 2012)

*THG and Rose*

Bathrooms are where it's at.  I had my first grow in my ensuite!

Now I use the tub to let my 10L bottles of water sit out- if you want to take a shower you get a little workout first.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> *THG and Rose*
> 
> Bathrooms are where it's at.  I had my first grow in my ensuite!
> 
> Now I use the tub to let my 10L bottles of water sit out- if you want to take a shower you get a little workout first.



My flowering space is 3 x 6.5'.  If I find a good buy on a 3 x 6' shower pan, I will put that in my room and run the drain outside kind of like a grey water line.  

I let my water set out in my shower, too.  This is where it comes in handy to have 2 bathrooms.  When I was remodeling my main bathroom, I had to haul the buckets out of the master shower to take a shower.  However, if there were not too many buckets, sometimes I would just put a lid on them and shower around them.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2012)

THG, I was thinking about you and just starting in organics. I know no other person who has gone from thinking about organics to making their own soil in a matter of weeks. When you take something on you go all out. 
Good for you. You know so much more than i do about everything, i am glad i have a green thumb.

NC, i see you down there and want to thank you for my wonderful soil.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 15, 2012)

Seems like a lot of people are dealing with Spider Mites right now -- I KNOW you can deal with them, Rosy -- good luck and WOW, what beauties you have there -- truly a green thumb.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Hemper, did I tell you how glad i am you are back? lol  I know i did.

As you know the borg is evil and makes ya have creepy crawly skin even after all the spray and a shower.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 15, 2012)

The monsters make ya itch and *itch, hot showers help...fight the good battle, my friend!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Peeps,
How is this for an even canopy? 


In the middle pot is 16 auto seeds that stay very tiny and produce like 10 g each. They a ruderalis and lowrider cross that is supposed to be high in cbd's and low in thc and I am growing it for the very wimpy stoner, my husband. I hope it works for his muscles and doesn't make him have anxiety like my pot does.

On the right is 4 satori seeds in cups, and the crazy lady on the left is...are you ready for it???? Nurse Larry!!!!! On the right are some baby sour diesel cross.

Here is outside:[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]​



That is mr rb's new fence he put up when he retired, still has a ways to go. That is what is left of the apricot tree. I am sad about it's demise.

The two strays that found us...good ones. and Medicine  Woman reveg. Total cloudy tric's. I figure we have two weeks till frost.

Thanks for stopping in all of you. Don't know how I would grow without you.​


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 30, 2012)

:woohoo: Nurse Larry!!!!!!!!!! :cool2:

:48: 
Drfting07


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking wonderful, as always, Rosebud.  

I love the strays.  I seem to collect those, too.  My 3 are getting quite old and 2 of them are sickly....sigh.  We sure get to love our pets, don't we?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2012)

looks great Girl...I just found the thread and Hubbies fence looks good...I like the tribike..mojo for the autos....have you grown many plants in same pot?

mojo 4u Girly grower

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes drft, you named the baby! Thank you, nurse Larry is the best name ever.

Thanks THG! That  is always nice to hear coming from you.

Hey 4U, the many in one pot for auto's is the way the guy did these in the pictures. Very little plants. Thanks fro stopping by,.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2012)

oh...I aint just stopping in..Im a pull up that bench in the yard ther and :watchplant:  see what ya do with those autos...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

Glad your here 4u! Never in a million years did I think i would be growing an auto. 14 out of 16 have sprouted.   I guess they won't all be auto's and I just pull those out.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

*Rosebud,*
Love the reveg! Can't wait to try mine.

I like that they don't look like pot plants for a while, I should be able to throw them outside in the sun and no one will be the wiser.  At least till they get smelly.I'll be ready for that advice soon- so when you've got time let me know.

I'll be interested in the CBD outcome as well.  Who ever thought we would be trying to grow strains without the THC effect?


----------



## Roddy (Sep 30, 2012)

*I am growing it for the very wimpy stoner, my husband. I hope it works for his muscles and doesn't make him have anxiety like my pot does.*

:aok:  Good on you, my friend, well done!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL, Isn't that so gross?  I couldn't believe I did that. Guess I will give that bud to someone. ha.

I am going to take down the Medicine Woman tonight. It is the harvest ball. I will try to get some pic's of it. I am out and didn't sleep so well last night because of that. 
Wish you were all here for the harvest ball and thai food.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> LOL, Isn't that so gross?  I couldn't believe I did that. Guess I will give that bud to someone. ha.
> 
> I am going to take down the Medicine Woman tonight. It is the harvest ball. I will try to get some pic's of it. I am out and didn't sleep so well last night because of that.
> Wish you were all here for the harvest ball and thai food.



oh, I wish I was there, too.  Happy trimming!

How are your Satori babies?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2012)

Three outta four have sprouted so I planted another to have four. I am so ridiculously in love with satori that I kinda panic when the jars get low.  

I wish you were here THC. Although the MW look really rough, I don't know if I can take a picture or not...They are both a mess. They got too big in veg since i wasn't gonna flower this summer. I will not do that again.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2012)

*Rose* is doing auto's?

Maybe do a little harvesting each day till hubby finds what day(tric stages) is best him? I have experienced different flavors and effects depending on the amounts of clear,cloudy,amber trics the buds have on the same strains


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2012)

That is a great idea Duck, thank you.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2012)

Took this big girl down last night. MW: Heaviest plant i have ever taken. Two big girls under 1000 watts ..woo hoo, can't wait to smoke it.​  Here is her sister...what a mess to deal with today, a nice mess it is.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh my, looks wonderful.  One down and one to go!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2012)

i will save you a bud THG. I just know we will burn one up together sometime.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2012)

*Congrats on this harvest Rose!*

Wonderful looking fence too.  And some pretty cute strays!

I like The Ducks idea too, I found the same thing, harvesting the same plant over a period of time does change the effects for sure.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 6, 2012)

WOOOOHOOOOO Rosebud 


p.s.---gotta spread some rep before giving it to rosebud again


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2012)

Real nice Rose and congrats.

What do you use to get all the sticky off your fingers?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 6, 2012)

haha that sounds dirty...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 6, 2012)

*Rosebud*-  Lola is the name of my dog and shes about 8 or 9 months old now.  She's from the school of hard knocks (the streets) just like your dogs. we found another puppy a couple weeks ago, but ended up givin it to the only local shelter...  on to my question...

What are those clips you are using to hang the bud??  They look awesome.

sMACk


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2012)

Duck, I have found the only thing that works is Dawn dish washing liquid. Use it on dry fingers. It really works.

sMack, those are garden clips that I got on QVC. They are great. I got them for tying down roses in the garden. Now I use them to lst. I just hang one or two on the branch and it weights it down but doesn't break them.  They last forever.

Thanks you guys for stopping in. I have been working on the 2nd big girl and only half way done. I don't know how you outdoor growers trim those monsters.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2012)

> I don't know how you outdoor growers trim those monsters.



Many, many,............ many :bong1:


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful harvest, Rosy. Can't wait for the smoke report. Those fantastic buds are going to kick Mr. Rosebud's butt -- I bet  Well done as usual. You don't just have a green thumb -- you are green all the way to the bone 

Peace


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2012)

Look awesome Rose! And yeah, could use the spare set of trimming hands for a bit I could use ya!  

Love your grows so I'm planting a seat if you don't mind :stoned:


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice Harvest!!! And what a nice mess to have....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2012)

well done *Rose*...I allways take plants at diffrent stages..as soon as they start cloudy...ill take a little   and let the rest go for a week or so and take more...My outdoor Harvest started 3 weeks ago and Im still working the same plant...if ya like "lays" potato chips...eat them after trimming...the oils from chip will remove the sticky and ya eat it

the autos must have shown sex eh?

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you Hemper! Love having you here as well as you Ston-, I love your grow too.
Thanks Johnny for stopping in.

4U, I just went in and snapped a pic of the autos. Tell me what ya think? They are tiny babies to me. I pulled one out that was tiny so i could see what the white stuff on the leaves are and they are tricomes???? wow

​


----------



## Roddy (Oct 7, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> well done *Rose*...I allways take plants at diffrent stages..as soon as they start cloudy...ill take a little   and let the rest go for a week or so and take more...My outdoor Harvest started 3 weeks ago and Im still working the same plant..*.if ya like "lays" potato chips...eat them after trimming...the oils from chip will remove the sticky and ya eat it*
> 
> the autos must have shown sex eh?
> 
> take care and be safe



:aok: Thanks for the info, my friend!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2012)

Shameless Blatant Bragging Ahead!​​

That is 11.5 ounces and that is the biggest harvest for two plants ever. Thank you Marijuana Passion for making this possible.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 8, 2012)

Bragg away!  Blatantly AND Shamelessly! Nicely done.  
I'm inspired every time I see another big jar full of bud.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 8, 2012)

nicely done Mrs. Rosebud---brag on baby---nice haul


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 8, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Brag away!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Shameless Blatant Bragging Ahead!​
> View attachment 196568​
> 
> That is 11.5 ounces and that is the biggest harvest for two plants ever. Thank you Marijuana Passion for making this possible.



You have every reason to be shamelessly, blatantly bragging.  That is an incredibly impressive harvest and the bud looks just wonderful.  You give me hope Rose that I can get this organics thing down.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice haul, very happy for you!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like you sure know how to grow some healthy plants. Congrats on the superb harvest ^^.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks you guys, it still amazes me how this never gets old. Last week was a really stressful one, my bf mom died and we have been trying to get everything done by yesterday. In the midst of this emotional time, my plants gave me joy. Trying a grow of auto has increased my interest in those funny things. Isn't it great to continue to learn more stuff and get and 11 oz harvest! 

Done bragging for now. Thank you all for your interest and help.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's to hoping you're past the hardest part, my friend, and glad the plants can give you a source of joy in a needed time!  :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2012)

I am sorry for your friend's loss.  How wonderful she has a bf like you to help her through this.  It is also nice to have something like your garden you can go to to relax, mellow out, and (though inside) still somehow feel you are communing with nature.  Some mornings, I pour a cup of coffee and just sit looking at my plants.

Rosebud, how are your Satoris going?  I am thinking of putting up a Satori (Mandala) thread for those of use growing them.  Hemper's Satori is looking great.  I have BTB, Satori and Ganesh really close to harvest and a couple of clones, and a chunk of seedlings.  Kicking around a 3 or 4 BTB (which is half Satori) scrog grow in a 2 x 4 or a 3 x 3 tent......


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2012)

THG, Lets do a Satori thread. Mine are just a couple of weeks old, still in cups. 

Are you happy with the BTB? I have some seeds of those but haven't grown any yet.

I love that you have coffee and look at your  plants, i do too. ha


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your BF's Mom.

Nice haul on those two ladies...11 oz's is impressive.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you Roddy, Hammy and THGy. 

I was never so surprised at that haul Hamster. 

I have a one gallon pot in the flower room and half way thru and looking hungry but still alive. Every time i see it I think Hamster would be proud. lol 
I will shoot a pic of it sometime soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2012)

4u2:heart: Rose


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, I like the BTB, but not as much as the Satori.  The ones near harvest are in dirt.  The new babies are hydro.  Mine are also about 2 weeks--maybe 3 weeks, but I think we germed about the same time.  I germed in rapid rooters and then put them into a bubbler.  

I have pilates in just a bit.  When I get home, I will, start a thread for those of us growing Satori and we will throw in other Mandala strains.  I know Gourmet has some 8 Miles High going.  We can post up some pics.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you THG, sounds great.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi guys,
Little update.

Here is the veg closet...

 Satori on the left and Pink momma on the right.

And here is a bowl of auto's that weren't. I am trying these for mr rb. They are supposed to be higher in cbd's and not as strong as the stuff around our house.

Only one really auto'd but they are cute aren't they? 
 I put my hot soil on the bottom, then Ffof, then seed starter on top and just threw a bout 15 seeds in there. The boys are out and I will flower these little girls and get a couple of grams each. 

I will update you on the flower room when the lights go out.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 28, 2012)

looks great


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 28, 2012)

Your plants always look happy.  Nice job Rosebud.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, Rosy -- you have it down to a science, lady. My Satori were all boys, so I put them in the trash. I wish I had a place to collect pollen. Someday  Your garden is as happy as can be -- as usual....

Peace


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 30, 2012)

:ciao: Rose

Hows Nurse Larry?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Yes, Rosy -- you have it down to a science, lady. My Satori were all boys, so I put them in the trash. I wish I had a place to collect pollen. Someday  Your garden is as happy as can be -- as usual....
> 
> Peace


 Hemper, my flower room looks like a bad science exhibit. I am not sure what happened. I am about to show you how bad it looks. I am glad you stopped by thanks.

You too, Drft.. Nurse Larry 1 looks like hell. I did get over 200 seeds from Medicine woman and either Larry or a smaller chance of  C99 being the dad. I will be able to tell by the growth which one it is. This one is definitely
the nurse larry. She has looked bad since she came up. I thought the SSoil would help and being in flower. It didn't. she still is a mess. If you have to see here I will show you. But I think i will pop some more seeds and see what happens. I gave her molasses and she turned this fake light green color for a minute.

Due to pressure from my friend, Orangesunshine I bring you Purple peach. The one on the left is in the one gallon pot. (much respect Hammy) I won't do that again.  The one on the right is in a 3 gallon smart pot. I obviously didn't feed them enough either.  The smell lovely. They are very sweet plants and if the grower was a little better they would be amazing.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 3, 2012)

i think they look great---little different grow patterns from the satori and mm you do such a great job on---but you did me proud---thanks  :heart:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2012)

I think they look wonderful, too!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 3, 2012)

I see good producing plants, lots of good smoke there.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you THG and Dman. I thought they looked pretty rough. I don't think you can see all the deadness of leaves. ha... They mostly fell off when i carried them out of the bathroom. ha They sure smell nice. Lovely. It will be fun to taste.
Thanks Orange, I was pretty sure I was fired.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 3, 2012)

Looking great Rose! Some great smoke coming soon


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks ston, I sure appreciated your journal this year. wow.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 4, 2012)

They are all beautiful, and yes, you are going to have some dank weed here real soon. Congratulations, Rosy -- beautiful...

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you so much Hemper. Glad you are here.

well, most of you know I had a nanner problem in the flower room. Thought I would look at the positives and show you all the Satori's and the Pink Momma.

I have had a request to show the sides of the pink momma so without further adieu..



Satori's on the left. All plants have been topped.





Pink momma, can anyone say fan leaf? Holy blank.

Thanks for checking in my friends.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking nice *Rose*:aok:

Hopefully you nipped those nanners in the bud, so to speak, and your nanner problem is over.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2012)

You know Duck, it is a lot like spider mites to me to have a nanner.


I just turned out the bathroom and sprayed the heck out of it. I am soaked and so is the floor and the walls and everything has been wiped off. What a bunch of work. I am just glad I am only sad about one plant so it could have been worse.
Appreciate ya Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't say that word ****** *****.

I can't even bring myself to type it. At least with nanners once you clean up it, is gone and the mj is useable. Not like those other pesky critters.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 14, 2012)

nice work rosebud---green mojo your way my dear---they all look fabulous---thanx for the update


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 15, 2012)

looking good as always rosebud even the purple bud pictures you posted.  they look yummi.  the 15 seeds of autos in one pot is a great idea I think keep it up Rosebud


----------



## cubby (Nov 16, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> View attachment 197955
> 
> 
> View attachment 197956


.
.
.
Ya' know *Rose* I'm not generaly given to envy, but.............Ya' caught me a little green. Those ladies aren't only healthy and beautiful,........they play the freakin' piano  
Mine just do a Richard Prior impersonation........get em' anyplace near a pipe and a lighter, they burst into flames 

.
.
.
MOJO *Rose*, they're lookin' great :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, Orange, Dr, and Cubby. 
Cubby you make me laugh. I always take the pictures by the piano because it has a sky light over it and it is the best light. Richard Prior....wow, that's funny.

Ok so update:

I think i have more girls than I have room for 

I think the Pink mommas are all girls. One flipped to flower yesterday.


So far two of the Satoris are girls and have gone into the flower room yesterday.


I am full in the both areas..I have six in flower and that is enough.
 That is the auto in flower, cute huh. Didn't act very auto. 

Thanks for coming by my MP buds, don't know what i would do with out cha all. Grow sub prime buds for one.


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2012)

hermaphrodite? what did i miss? got pics? :huh: :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Irish, nice to see you. 
yes, i had my first nanners. It was very sad. The plant has been harvested but there are a few that you can see the remnants of the nanners in. Want me to dig it out and take a pic for you? Most were deep inside, but a few were outside as well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2012)

:ciao:


:bong:


:watchplant:


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2012)

what strain were those on rosebud? i know you have a few dirty dozen strains, and we would like to see the info if it came from any of our hybrids or poly's the crew made so we can nip it in the bud fast before those blow up any testers rooms...when did this happen?


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 19, 2012)

senor irish it was the pp f2---rb was the only one to receive and run them---i still got the rest and have not destroyed them yet---kinda weird that 1 of the 2 hermied---from the same batch---any suggestions on why that might have happened

rb---did i explain that correctly???


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Orange.

No panic Irish. I would have let you know if it was a DD grow. I panicked enough for all of us.


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2012)

i'll have to think about that os...talking out loud, no one had herms from the f1's that were tested pretty extensive that i heard of, so we can rule that out. i've made polys also with those, and have already ran those, (and smoked them), and no funny biz there either...found the pp flavor dominated whatever it touched; hoosier daddy x pp, pure afghan x pp, even made and ran my own f2's...(been a busy boy)...

how far out in flower did you run the f2's rosebud? maybe we can talk this thru to a late end run expression? we figured 9 weeks average was where we were chopping her, both f1's and (my f2's)...

only issue i ever really had was outdoors. they loaded up on mold late in the season here before rains came...

only thing i can think of atm os, were you running the f2 mom in same flower room, after she was pollenated, with your blue dreams? if so, was there any funny biz going down with those at some point? 

sorry that happened to you rosebud. were there any others in flower running with them?


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 19, 2012)

you certainly were a busy boy there irish---would love to run some of them pp x pa---these f2 beans were made OD---my 1st thought when she reported it was a late selfing expression but if i remember correctly it hermed on her in week 7 or 8---soooo sad as i had great expectations for her hubby


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2012)

It was barely into the 7th week I believe. It had clear and cloudy tricomes no amber, I was planing on taking it next weekend.

My sdm/pa was in the room for 11 days. She doesn't look pollinated to me, she still is very white. The other PP had a few green seeds as well as a medicine woman, just a few.I harvested those yesterday. Mr rb's autos look like nothing touched them.. Is that possible?

 I tasted the semi dry PP and it tastes wonderful, like grapes. And it was a beautiful purple plant.

All in all the hermi could have caused worse damage for sure.  I am so sorry it happened though.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry for butting in Rose, but didn't someone mention in DD thread that they had problems with it hermieing? Or am I confused?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

I have not heard of that Duck. I only mentioned it here and you are not butting in. Glad to have you here.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 20, 2012)

:ciao:  rosy... looks like your little farm has expanded some!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

Lama! i saw your name on here yesterday and was hoping you would stop by. It has been too long. How are you kind sir?


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 20, 2012)

it has been too long, I've been keeping busy.  Wifey has our first on the way!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratulations, that is wonderful! I hope she is feeling fine and your both getting a lot of sleep cause your days are numbered for sleep. What a special time, enjoy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2012)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> it has been too long, I've been keeping busy.  Wifey has our first on the way!



Congratulations to you and your wife lama.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 20, 2012)

thank you rose and hemp, it took a lot of convincing but she finally got me to settle down it would appear.    I'm exited, and she is doing really good so all is well.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning my MP friends!
Things are going great in the veg and the flower room right now. 

I love in the mornings going in and turning on the big fans and see the girls waving at me. Everyone seems so happy that I am trying not to worry about what is coming next. You can't ever get too comfortable can ya?

This is the veg area with two pink moma's on the left, aliendog/purple empress babies, and one Satori on the right, that i don't have room for in flower. I don't know if she will be a mom or not.. Haven't figured that out yet. 



This is pink momma a couple weeks in flower
 I think the leaves turning up like that may be no humidity? If anyone knows, tell me please. 

Here is Satori just in flower a couple weeks or so.
 She is a happy girl.

Thank you all for stopping by, if you do, ha. This never gets old. My plants make me very happy during a gray winter. I am grateful.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 5, 2012)

Grateful dead?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking good here's some green mojo for your girls.PS


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, sMack, i am grateful dead.

Thanks PS..Love getting green mojo.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 5, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---looking great my dear---:giggle: true dat---you never can get too comfortable---plants do put a  on your face when they look as happy as yours---keep up the good work---and thanks for sharing :icon_smile: 

:vap_smiley:


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 5, 2012)

They look very happy, Rosy. your plants always do. Growing this wonderful plant is special, and it does put a smile on a person's face. I'm sorry it is gloomy where you are, and I hope your Satori is a lady. Your plants are special, but not as special as you are, you sweet, sweet lady. Thank you for your comment concerning my little harvest. It truly is a beautiful sight when you get them into jars -- isn't it 

Peace


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2012)

I love green in the winter time

Looking sweet Rose


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

Very Nice Rose.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2012)

:yay:

Happy HAppy HAppy growing

say  what size are those AilienDAwgs bags?....today marks week 5 from Halloween...They ALL look great...:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words, Hemper, Orange, Duck, Weedhopper and 4U. 

4U, those are one gallon bags. I just topped those little guys. 

You guys make this growing thing even more fun. Thank you for being here.


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 7, 2012)

:cool2: 

:48: Satori

Still have those nurse larry beans waiting?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Satori head!  The nurse Larry, or Crazy nurse Larry as this one is called is about two weeks from harvest. I am too embarrased to show a picture,as she is so bad looking, oh my gosh. But, since I have never flowered a Larry I do wonder if she looks like him. She has a smell of medicine woman but not the sturcture. I think i will start some more of our nurse larry, Drft! And i hope the next ones aren't crazy. I only planted one and got a girl, so that is good right? I have 230 seeds i think.


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thats alot of seeds Rose.......I wonder what ill grow next season. :hubba: 

Hint hint nudge nudge

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think you would want to grow this...I need to see what happens first..


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 7, 2012)

Haha! :rofl: Believe!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2012)

I would rather play in my garden then put up a Christmas tree. 

Drft, tell you what I will do, I will start two more Nurse Larry's today and see if they are crazy too. Then we will talk. We don't know if it will be any good. The crazy one has a couple more weeks. I would like to get a nice looking plant to see if it is possible.  But I will try and BELIEVE.

I have wrapped some presents..



Looks like the super soil might be too hot for these  Pink Momma's.



Have a great weekend you Passion people~


----------



## cubby (Dec 8, 2012)

Pink Mamas looking nice.........I wish I could smell them through my screen :icon_smile:


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

Great pics Rose, you really got it down dont you. very nice.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 8, 2012)

girlz got skillz, lookin great rb


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you Cubby, tman and brimk for stopping in.. She smells pretty good cubby. They are pretty plants, and have been very easy so far.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2012)

The Pink Mammas looking good to me Rose


You do a great job wrapping present too, maybe I should have you wrap mine


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2012)

Send them on up Duck, just not fed ex. I like wrapping. Mr rb put the card table on stilts so i can stand and wrap..it works well. I watch tv and smoke the cannabis and it is mindless. It used to kill my back to sit and wrap.  
So yes, I will be happy to wrap your presents Duck.

The pink mommas are what i think you guy call clawing? The points of the leaves are pointed down. I have no humidity in this house. It is 21 % in the flower room. I will get the humidifier on... 
Thanks for stopping by Duck.


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2012)

good sunday morning rosebud...:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

Well Irish, good sunday morning to you too, thank you for dropping by.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 9, 2012)

There's a stiffening, NorEaster blowing at the port bow. It is cooling off considerably, but the Sun is still shining, and the wind is rocking this old boat. It feels as though we are underway, and that makes me feel like I'm in another dimension where things are being controlled by mysterious forces, and I am stoned 

Happy Sunday Rosy

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish I was there, i want to be in another dimension where things are being controlled by mysterious forces.... and stoned. I would also enjoy being  underway, i would think. Maybe I better catch up to your stonedness.

I am not enjoying putting up the Christmas tree today. I am feeling rather humbugish. I think it is because I am about out of Satori and I just wanna play in the garden. 

Happy Sunday to you HemperFi!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2012)

This is what I feel like doing too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2012)

Me too. Im on my way Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

Come on over weedhopper!

Update: Kids are coming home for Christmas so I have to flip the vegroom into a guest room.
Coming out of flower, crazy larry and the autos.
going into flower, 2 pink momas and a Satori.  I will clone the satori today before she goes in.  Here is some not very good pic's.
The first is the autos...lowryder. second is Satori that has been in flower a month, i think.



Happy Holidays to all, thank you for stopping in.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

That Satori is looking sweet

Going to be smelling good at your home over the holidays

What do you think of the finished Autos?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2012)

I have got 2 Satori ready to flip, too.  I am hoping to get the ventilation set up on the little tent I got (to get plants out of my work and crafts room).

Looking wonderful, as always, Rosebud.


----------



## key2life (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks awesome!  That Christmas cactus is going off beautifully, too, and love the mantle with the cardinals.  Looks like a great holiday season at your house!


----------



## cubby (Dec 21, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is what I feel like doing too!
> View attachment 198990


 .
.
.
.
All your plants are looking purty *Rose*,.......but, your gonna' have to return that Elmo robe, that's not even close to my size, unless that cat weighs in around 200 pounds .


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2012)

You have a good eye Cubby. The little darling loved the new robe. Thanks for coming by.

Thank you Key. for some reason key I want to call you keylime..must be your avatar. 

Thanks for coming over THG.

Duck, those autos are a kick in the patoot. Aren't they the cutest and for all being in one pot I think it worked great. They are for mr rb..they stink good.
I liked layering the soil with seed starter on top, ffof middle, and my supersoil on the bottome. They never looked really hungry so that was a real fun grow. I will tell you how it smokes later, i have no expectations so maybe i will be suprised.

Thanks for stopping in everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is  my little harvest of my first attempt to breed. I use that term loosly.
This is Nurse Larry, from Medicine woman and larry pollen.  I hope we can have a taste on christmas just to see what we might have..





 It was one of the two worst plants i have ever grown. It looked sick in veg, sicker in flower...so we will see. Here is two more babies from seed of the same new variety.


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 22, 2012)

:woohoo: 

YES!


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 22, 2012)

Real nice, Rosy. Congratulations on tossing pollen, and I hope it lives up to expectation. I love the way you are always expanding your horizons. Keep it green, my friend.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you Hemper, the reason I tried to chuck some pollen is that when i planted the famous Larry seeds, I got all boys and had some pollen. So...We will see. Thank you for coming by my amazing new grower friend that rocks it on a boat.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2012)

:watchplant:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi peeps,
Took some pic's of the plants for you guys. Without further adieu,

They are named but if you don't want to click, 
1: A couple of Nurse Larry seedlings. We smoked the first NLarry on Christmas ever and we are HAPPY with it!!!!! WOO HOO
2.  A hurry up clone job so the last satori could go into flower. Fingers crossed.
3. Satori, an aerial view
4. Satori at 6 weeks.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

The flower room is:


----------



## oldsman (Dec 29, 2012)

Simply amazing Rose,simply amazingly,inspirational job.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

Well thank you very much oldsman. I appreciate you coming by and saying such very nice things.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 29, 2012)

nice Rosey,looks like you still got it going on the satori looks awesome....


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you mrfist. It is nice to see you back here where you belong if your not rocking out, that is.


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, you are the bushmaster!


----------



## cubby (Dec 30, 2012)

*Rose*, they are looking so frosty, great job!! 
   And I love the name Nurse Larry. I have a friend who's a nurse on the Res, and his name's Larry. I gotta' figure a way to show him your plants without tipping that I grow. He smokes, so I'm sure he'll find it hillarious!
   Keep doing what you're doing, the results are impressive.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks lil dog, I don't think i have been called that before.  Thanks for stopping in.

Hey Cubby, thanks for coming by. I love that you know a nurse Larry. Drft is the one who came up with the name and it is a good one. The first one was crazy nurse larry. does that fit too? Wish I could send him a bowl on line.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Dec 30, 2012)

Your ladies always look so happy RB.

Beautiful colors on that satori.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Iron. The satori is liking the supersoil. I was wondering if she would as she doesn't like much food but she seems happy like you say.. so far so good...


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 1, 2013)

Im stoked you liked the sickly Nurse Larry, Rose. I hope these perform like you want them too!

Mojo for the grow! 
Drft :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2013)

I had a real surprise today. Went into the flower room and in the back row in the corner is a BOY!!!!! Full of balls...everywhere, but I didn't seen any open. I got that outta there so fast and had him outside in 30 degrees faster then you can say BLANK.
It wasn't a hermi, it was a boy. I put him in Dec 24th, i was sure he was a girl, i was wrong. I hope the ten days wasn't long enough for him to ruin my beautiful crop. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I had a real surprise today. Went into the flower room and in the back row in the corner is a BOY!!!!! Full of balls...everywhere, but I didn't seen any open. I got that outta there so fast and had him outside in 30 degrees faster then you can say BLANK.
> It wasn't a hermi, it was a boy. I put him in Dec 24th, i was sure he was a girl, i was wrong. I hope the ten days wasn't long enough for him to ruin my beautiful crop.
> Thanks for listening.


 
Glad yual caught him Rose yual have it looked after 

BWD


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 3, 2013)

What strain was he?  I hope your ladies virtues'  are still intact.  LoL.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2013)

It was a nice looking Pink Moma. I have two other girls of her and I have never smoked her so I don't know what it would do. But I have two satori's about three weeks away. I would be very upset if they were polinated. I don' t know how i thought she was a girl... oh well.

Thanks PP for stopping in and they better have their virtues' intact. lol
Thanks BWD, i hope all your seeds are female!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

Stinkin my stump LOL aint movin from yur fireside 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2013)

:yay: Oh good, it is abouy time you stayed a while BWD.


----------



## killah706 (Jan 25, 2013)

what seed company are they from and/or how can I get them?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 21, 2013)

hello rosebud I just wanted to stop by and congratulate you on your own strain NURSE LARRY" LOL so funny and also about your beautiful pink mama picture of the month

I wanna be like you when I grow up

congrats!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

killah706 said:
			
		

> what seed company are they from and/or how can I get them?


 
The seeds were gifted to me. I am afraid you can't buy them yet.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> What strain was he? I hope your ladies virtues' are still intact. LoL.


  It was a male pink momma.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> hello rosebud I just wanted to stop by and congratulate you on your own strain NURSE LARRY" LOL so funny and also about your beautiful pink mama picture of the month
> 
> I wanna be like you when I grow up
> 
> congrats!!!


 
Well that is a very nice thing to say Dr. It is very fun at this age to be able to not work and garden and enjoy the fruits of our labors.  

I have a very nice nurse Larry that just went into flower on the 8th... I will get a picture for you. I am very happy with nurse larry smoke.  

I topped this Nurse Larry several times, with the hopes of many cola's. I took the one pic to show you the stretch and see if i could have done better on that. Opinions welcome.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 21, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well that is a very nice thing to say Dr. It is very fun at this age to be able to not work and garden and enjoy the fruits of our labors.
> 
> I have a very nice nurse Larry that just went into flower on the 8th... I will get a picture for you. I am very happy with nurse larry smoke.
> 
> ...




So proud of you Rosebud   ...  your nurse larry looks great I think very nice tops.   I like to clean up the bottoms buds to get bigger tops.  they get better air circulation on the bottom.  plus trimming big buds is way faster. ")  your nurse looks amazing may b one day i'll come across your strain lol   take care friend


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 22, 2013)

WOHOO! Nurse Larry!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

By spcial request here is a pic of nurse larry. I have super cropped her and am liking what I see.






Here is the babies, 4 clones of Nuse Larry, the Master Kush and Jock Horror from Nirvana, and some other stuff.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 11, 2013)

very nice mrs. rb---how long is the super crop in flower


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2013)

Excellent stuff! Glad to see everything looks healthy and happy!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

4 weeks.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Orange and Ellis, nice to have you stop in.


----------



## cubby (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking Stellar *RoseBud* :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Cubby.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 12, 2013)

Your Larry nurse looks like a fat cow at Only week 4  she is gonna b a monster nurse lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2013)

Good, big nurses are good. Thanks for stopping in Dr. i hope she is a fatty.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Mar 12, 2013)

Nurse Larry is such a catchy name too.. great looking plant.. everythings looking stellar as usual .. Aloha Squidy


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Squidy, haven't seen you in a while, thank you for stopping in. I am really liking the nurse larry.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Mar 12, 2013)

its looks like its going to be a good yielder.. Pink Mamma dad x ??mom=nurse larry???


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 12, 2013)

Rosy, they should put you in charge of growing all the weed in Washington. You are a master's master grower. Can you imagine a few thousand acres of "Rosebuds Best, Nurse Larry?" Looks absolutely stellar -- as usual. 

What you grow is truly inspirational.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2013)

Squidy,Nurse larry is from a clone only Medicine woman.  I ran her for four years, then planted Larry og kush and got all boys so that is the cross. Drft named it Nurse Larry. She is a night time smoke and we tried her for the first time on Christmas eve, my daughter and I loved it. It is fun stuff. Thanks squidy.

Hemper, so nice to see you. You say the nicest things. Made my day.  But, you my friend on the first grow were truly inspirational. Thanks Hemper for coming by.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2013)

Boy, long time no show up..

My grow got out of hand. I cloned 6 nurse larry and they all took. They veged too long, so i put them all, everything from my house outside in the back yard in their pots.
​
I harvested a Bubba Mama and a pineapple express today. This is the bubba:
​
I am not an outside grower, but it is way too hot in the grow rooms and I can't see cooling the whole house for the plants, so I will dose them with the new stuff I have to deter the thirps and mites and see how it goes.  Send me mojo please. I guess this means we won't be entertaining anyone but family and the couple of people that know. Oh well, i can deal with that.


----------



## drfting07 (May 11, 2013)

:ciao: Rose

Great looking nurse larry


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2013)

Love the pics 

BWD


----------



## Mountain209man (May 15, 2013)

Wow good looking as always rose...those r some big plants for the smart pots. I was w o wondering if u intended on flowering them out In those or do u have holes in mind? Or bigger pots maybe...


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2013)

some 7ge *MOJO* comin at ya for your OD girls!


----------



## Dman1234 (May 15, 2013)

Did i hear someone say Larry, I remember all the males Rose, the plants look great. dont forget, once they go outside they stay outside.
i dont know what medicine woman looks like but they look just like Larry to me.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2013)

Mountain Man, I am going to flower in the 5 gallon pots they are in. They are really big plants, i had to veg way to long as no room in the flower room. I will keep adding soil and amendments to them. We will see how it goes. Thanks for stopping in.

7G, Thanks for the mojo...need it.

Dman, i am so glad you stopped by to tell me they look like Larry. That is great news. I still have some Larry pollen in a baggie, i might bring in one of the girls and pollinate one lady, then those seeds would be 3/4 larry 1/4 MW, right?  Again, really nice to see you.


----------



## HemperFi (May 16, 2013)

Your buds are a mirror of your beautiful soul, Rosy -- mojo flowing your way in waves of cosmic bliss....

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2013)

Everything looks so wonderful Rose!  I don't know much about breeding, but it seems like it should be 3/4 Larry if you did that.  I sure would like to be able to put plants outside.  I really think I need to move to an mmj state....


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2013)

Move here, i need plumbing and a new stoner girlfriend, not that your a stoner...lol

I used the new systemic for all bugs to go away, the rosemary one that Hemper has used. I hope it works outside, it sure did inside.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Move here, i need plumbing and a new stoner girlfriend, not that your a stoner...lol
> 
> I used the new systemic for all bugs to go away, the rosemary one that Hemper has used. I hope it works outside, it sure did inside.



What do you mean "not a stoner"....I earned that title and I am proud of it.


----------



## kaotik (May 18, 2013)

lookin great rose 
love the companion planting with the middle nurse larry


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2013)

Maybe one day I'll get to move mine out to the yard........ the pineapple express is gonna be yummy.
:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (May 20, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> then those seeds would be 3/4 larry 1/4 MW, right? .



Sounds about right to me Rose. they look great!!:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2013)

Dman thanks, and also, thank you for encouraging me to pollinate with the Larry.

420 Newbie, this is the what I was trying to tell you about cutting the lower branches up from the bottom.


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (May 20, 2013)

Ok I think I am starting to get it


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2013)

Hi peeps,
I am going to start my last five satori seeds in hopes to make seeds this summer.   Here we go:



All boys? All girls?? Any bets?


----------



## cubby (May 21, 2013)

3 male 2 female....


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> 3 male 2 female....


  Your bet has been recorded and I thank you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2013)

I vote 3 female and 2 male.  It usually seems that I get more girls than boys with Satori.  You are going to make Satori seeds?


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2013)

Yes THG, I am going to try to make some seeds and not ruin everything else. I love satori so much that the thought of having 200 or so satori seeds makes me very happy.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

Just visited the plants outside on this cold windy morning and was shocked at the stretch of the plants that were in veg when they went outside, compared to the ladies that were in flower, with no stretch yet.. Are they going to reveg? 

Holy stretch batman~[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

3 females
1 male
1 High Rose
=
Many seeds


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2013)

> Are they going to reveg?



Mine did not and they have been out for a few weeks already


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes THG, I am going to try to make some seeds and not ruin everything else. I love satori so much that the thought of having 200 or so satori seeds makes me very happy.



I'm sure you will do just fine.  The thought of 200 or so Satori seeds would make me very happy, too.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 22, 2013)

$50 on 3 girls and a boy


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2013)

What's the 5th a no show?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## powerplanter (May 23, 2013)

4 females and 1 super stud !!!!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 8, 2013)

Rosebud,,  must b nice to grow outside.  i'd b in jail if I did that here

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2013)

Im so happy for you satori seeds !!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> Rosebud,,  must b nice to grow outside.  i'd b in jail if I did that here
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> ol stoner :tokie:



You certainly get huge plants outdoors. I am nervous as I have a hot head alcoholic that lives behind us... We never see him, but he could peek over the fence if he wanted to ...So, yes, the police are not a threat, but theft is.  I just as soon no one knows about it. Kinda makes for an anti social summer too. lol, i like that I think. 
Lovbnstoned, i hope your state or where ever you are becomes legal soon, i probably wouldn't grow if it wasn't, as I am a chicken.
Thanks for stopping in.


----------

